# Oberon cover: Anything you don't like?



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It seems like most of you love your Oberon covers and have no complaints.  Is there anyone who doesn't like the Oberon?  And why?  Or any aspect of the Oberon you don't like even if you mostly love it?

I'm afraid of their no-return policy so am trying to become as educated as possible.  Thanks!

I'm also waffling back and forth between this one and the Noreve.  Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a velcro oberon cover and love it. I do not take my kindle out often though- I think if I did I might like the corners better. But not having one I'm not sure. The velcro is very secure. The only thing I don't use is the elastic band that closes the cover. For me it always seemed to be in the way when I was reading-kind of just hanging out there. Maybe other people have found something to do with it. I have taken mine off since I did not use it when my cover is closed. It came out easily enough. I think if I were to order another one I would ask them to not put one on at all although I like the look of the cover with the button on it.

Lynn L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That I can only use one at a time. It makes it hard to justify buying the purple butterfly when I have one Kindle. I could buy it but I don't change covers and don't really see the need to change cover.

Seriously, I love the feel, the smell, the look, and how it holds my Kindle. I have not had any problems with mine.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I love everything about it. The Kindle is very secure and it was proven when my Kindle fell off of the couch and onto the floor. Besides, if it doesn't suit your needs, you'd probably be able to sell it here in a snap.

Lynn...I love the elastic band. It keeps it closed and for the 10 long seconds that I stood there with my heart in my hand wondering if my Kindle was okay after it fell...it was the elastic band that kept it closed and secured. If it wasn't closed, I don't think the Kindle would have come out of the fall scratch fr ee. *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think you're going to get very many who don't like it. I did have the Tree of Life and exchanged it for a Purple Butterfly because of a misunderstanding. I called before I ordered and asked if they were releasing any new designs and was told no. Right after receiving it, they started offering the Butterfly   They were great and understood my frustration and sent me the Butterfly Cover and a return lable for the Tree of Life.

I can't think of a single thing I don't like about it. As for the elastic strap for the button, I find I usually slip my index finger through it when I'm holding my Kindle. It keeps the loop out of the way and is a bit of insurance if I were to drop it (it won't go far)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the Oberon Butterfly, I love the color and design.  I wasn't crazy about the wool interior and frankly I don't find it that comfortable to hold.  The edges are just the cut leather edges and not rolled to make a smooth edge.  When I read I hold my Kindle between my thumb and index finger and so the edge sits on the web between the two fingers.  It also proved to be a big attention getter with people asking to see it and by extension my Kindle. Which I wasn't thrilled about, the more it gets passed around the more chances for it to get dropped.    I like Oberon but am not as crazy in love with it as the others that have it.  I'd love a checkbook cover or a pad holder from them because I love the designs and the colors.  I bought the Noreve and it is a very smooth leather with rolled edges and doesn't rub the way the Oberon does.   SO far I'm keeping my Kindle in the Noreve and have bought another one of them.  My order of preference is the Noreve, the original M-Edge and then the Oberon.  All nice, but I guess bottom line I'm just not an Oberon Kindle cover extreme fan, I wish I'd spent my Oberon money on another Oberon item.

I will now duck for the incoming missiles from the Oberon Kindle cover lovers.....


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I have one question about oberons..

I ordered mine on 12/25 now that they are back to work when should I expect mine? I can't wait to see my sky dragon!!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

> I will now duck for the incoming missiles from the Oberon Kindle cover lovers.....


What?? You don't like the Oberon??  Seriously- isn't it great that there are choices available so hopefully everyone can find a cover they like? I tend to hold mine in my left hand so the rolled over part is in the palm of my hand and my thumb is between the kindle and the cover. I do find the wool pad does collect cat hair!

Lynn L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lynn said:


> What?? You don't like the Oberon??  Seriously- isn't it great that there are choices available so hopefully everyone can find a cover they like? I tend to hold mine in my left hand so the rolled over part is in the palm of my hand and my thumb is between the kindle and the cover. I do find the wool pad does collect cat hair!
> 
> Lynn L


Lynn, the wool pad does collect cat hair..then again, everything I own is covered in cat hair so I rarely notice.



chobitz said:


> I have one question about oberons..
> 
> I ordered mine on 12/25 now that they are back to work when should I expect mine? I can't wait to see my sky dragon!!


I think people started getting notice that they shipped Tuesday or Wednesday. I will say I never got notcice that mine shipped and mine never updated on their website. It just showed up


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I think people started getting notice that they shipped Tuesday or Wednesday. I will say I never got notcice that mine shipped and mine never updated on their website. It just showed up


I haven't gotten an email that it shipped so hopefully I'll get a nice surprise in a few days


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> All nice, but I guess bottom line I'm just not an Oberon Kindle cover extreme fan, I wish I'd spent my Oberon money on another Oberon item.


I am sure you could easily sell your Oberon on the sell board. I would love to see pics of the your K in the Noreve cover, there site does not really do a good job. Or have you posted some already?

I am happy with my Oberon but am always curious as to what else is out there.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am sure you could easily sell your Oberon on the sell board. I would love to see pics of the your K in the Noreve cover, there site does not really do a good job. Or have you posted some already?
> 
> I am happy with my Oberon but am always curious as to what else is out there.


I've posted pictures of both my Oberon and my Noreve here. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1737.20.html I think I already have someone that is interested in buying my Oberon, but if that falls through I'll be posting it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> I've posted pictures of both my Oberon and my Noreve here. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1737.20.html


I don't see the Oberon picture... Which post is it in?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I don't see the Oberon picture... Which post is it in?


Thought I had posted the Oberon, but I guess someone already had posted them so I didn't post mine. Sorry. There are other pictures of the Butterfly posted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I absolutely love my Oberon, but I understand that every one is different and that's no problem.  Someone not loving it has nothing to do with my loving it, why would I throw anything?    (I'm saving my throwing things for my husband.)

As a fiber artist, I totally understand how important the "feel" of something is.  Glad you were able to find the right cover for you!  The Noreve and the M-edge are beautiful covers!

You probably can sell your Oberon fairly quickly for almost what you paid for it in out Buy, Sell Trade board.

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I had the Oberon Tree of Life. Although I agree that it was beautiful I knew as soon as I opened it that it wasn't for me. I liked the design but when I held the cover the "bumpy" feel was distracting. When I opened it and held it as though I were reading my Kindle, I didn't like the feel of the wool at all.

I sold it on this board a few days after I received it and am still glad it sold to quickly to a very happy new owner.

I now have a Strangedog cover, a Vizu Pink Travel Jacket and a Sapphire Blue M-Edge.

Out of these two covers I have fallen in love with the Sapphire Blue M-Edge. My second choice is the Travel Jacket because of the way it props open. I have started wrapping my M-Edge jacket around one side of the Travel Jacket when reading at home so that I can safely prop it up hands free.

I love the smooth feel on the outside and the smooth feel of the fabric on the inside of the M-Edge. 

I love the way it closes and holds the Kindle secure. I also really love the color!

My light for the M-edge just shipped today so that I will have that soon.

I know most everyone loves the Oberon but I will gladly stick with my M-edge and if I want a change I'll use the orginal cover or travel jacket. 

I am still planning on designing my own original cover when I get the time but no hurry now that I have the M-Edge.

Lynn M


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I have one question about oberons..
> 
> I ordered mine on 12/25 now that they are back to work when should I expect mine? I can't wait to see my sky dragon!!


I too ordered mine on 12/25 (Merry Christmas to me!) and am (not so) patiently waiting for it. Tick, tock, tick, tock...


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I like mine so much I'm ordering the organizer and am putting the purse on my wish list for Mother's Day.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The only teeny tiny thing I don't care for is it is difficult to secure it open. But I take the elastic and loop it back over the button to hold the cover folded back. Other than that I love it and will not be changing cases anymore.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Unless it is a new Oberon? They released the new designs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't like the Oberon covers. I think they are overpriced and none of the designs tickle my fancy. I didn't know they were lined with wool until reading this thread, but that's a turn off too. I think suede is a much better liner because of it's softness. Of course that's just me. Lots of folks love them so what do I know?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The only part lined with wool is the pad that protects the Kindle. Other then that, there is no lining. It is all leater. Very supple, pretty, wonderfully smelling leather.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> The only teeny tiny thing I don't care for is it is difficult to secure it open. But I take the elastic and loop it back over the button to hold the cover folded back. Other than that I love it and will not be changing cases anymore.


I do the same thing with the elastic. I like my Butterfly very much. It's not too stiff, or too heavy. Very easy to hold. When I use the USB cable I simple remove the bottom corner strap and hook it up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I also loop the elastic over the button to hold it open, but first I give it a couple of twists to shorten it. It holds very securely that way.

I can also see why some people do not love it. As with all hand-made leather items, it has some imperfections. I do not see the unrolled edges as a fault, just a bit of character.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> The only part lined with wool is the pad that protects the Kindle. Other then that, there is no lining. It is all leater. Very supple, pretty, wonderfully smelling leather.


Yes the wool pad only covers part of the inside but it's the part where my fingers touch it when the cover is folded back. I'm glad so many people love it but I prefer the soft feel of the suede inside the M-Edge cover.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I also really don't like the feel of the wool, so I stick my fingers into the front pocket.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't realize it was wool.  LOL.  I'm so freakin slow sometimes.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I think the Oberon cover is extremely nice.  I purchased one for my bf and one for myself.  My kindle does get noticed because of the cover when we go out to restaurants or coffee shops.  The one thing I wish I could change is the rather large jarring rectangular button. In my opinion, it detracts from the beauty of the cover. When I gave the Oberon cover to my bf, he said that putting his kindle in the cover made him think he was holding and reading from a fine quality leather bound book....like he was holding a treasured tome pulled down from the shelf of an estate private library.  I completely agree with him.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I really like my Oberon!  Very nice looking.  You know I spent so much money on my Kindle itself and it kinda looks "fake" (like when I first opened the box that the K came in, I thought for one heart dropping moment that I had been duped and sent a shell ). Anyway, with the Oberon on it, I feel like I am holding something expensive-kinda indulgent.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cammie said:


> I think the Oberon cover is extremely nice. I purchased one for my bf and one for myself.  My kindle does get noticed because of the cover when we go out to restaurants or coffee shops. The one thing I wish I could change is the rather large jarring rectangular button. In my opinion, it detracts from the beauty of the cover. When I gave the Oberon cover to my bf, he said that putting his kindle in the cover made him think he was holding and reading from a fine quality leather bound book....like he was holding a treasured tome pulled down from the shelf of an estate private library. I completely agree with him.


That's the feeling I am hoping for when my Kindle, covers and I finally meet!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Cammie said:


> I think the Oberon cover is extremely nice. I purchased one for my bf and one for myself. My kindle does get noticed because of the cover when we go out to restaurants or coffee shops. The one thing I wish I could change is the rather large jarring rectangular button. In my opinion, it detracts from the beauty of the cover. When I gave the Oberon cover to my bf, he said that putting his kindle in the cover made him think he was holding and reading from a fine quality leather bound book....like he was holding a treasured tome pulled down from the shelf of an estate private library. I completely agree with him.





intinst said:


> That's the feeling I am hoping for when my Kindle, covers and I finally meet!


That will happen, keep the faith!



Marci


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I know I'm in the very small minority around here.  I love the look of the Oberon - but didn't like the feel of the wool felt when I folded it back.  I'm very tactile, and it wasn't comfortable in my hands.  I tried putting my hand in the pocket but that wasn't comfortable either.  Its too bad - I wish they would use a different fabric.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I found my Oberon cover a new loving Kindle home this weekend with a Kindle Boards member.  I'm happy with my Noreves and the new owner will be happy with the Butterfly Oberon.  A happy ending for all.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I know I'm in the very small minority around here. I love the look of the Oberon - but didn't like the feel of the wool felt when I folded it back. I'm very tactile, and it wasn't comfortable in my hands. I tried putting my hand in the pocket but that wasn't comfortable either. Its too bad - I wish they would use a different fabric.


This was the same with me. I don't think I realized how tactile I was until I got the Oberon Cover.

I didn't like the feel of the wool at all. I also tried putting my hand in the pocket and didn't like that either. Even carrying the cover closed, my first thought was that it felt too bumpy.

I'm glad so many like them though. They are a great quality product. I'm happy now with my smooth Sapphire Blue M-Edge with the very soft suede interior.

Lynn M


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I love my oberon. I actually LIKE the feel of the wool. I also feel comfortable holding it with my hand in the pocket.

I only have one very small complaint. The wool sheds onto the kindle. It takes less than a minute to just brush off the fuzzies though.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Is "it's too expensive for me to buy another one" a good answer? 

I just got mine in the mail the other day, and I am utterly taken with it. It oozes craftsmanship, is a beautiful color (I have the Celtic Hounds with corners) and holds my Kindle very securely. 

I was actually afraid to fold it backwards when I first got it, but after reading the little "care of your Kindle Cover" manual I gave it a try and was really happy with the results. 

The wool inside does pick up fuzz and leave it on the screen, but I'm used to have cats who shed on anything in a 2 mile vicinity, so it's no biggie for me. 

My only real complaint would be that the bottom left corner covers up the USB port, but that's easy enough to get around by moving the strap to the side.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the look of my Oberon cover, it is stunningly beautiful.  But...there is something about the wool felt I also do not like.  It is a wonderful natural fiber and I tell myself to get over it, but I just don't think I will. I can't even put my finger on the reason it bothers me, it might just be the black color of the felt, I don't know.  I just got the Butterfly cover yesterday so it is brand new.  I will be posting it for sale on the boards.  I feel terrible because it is so beautiful but I know myself and if there is one little thing that bugs me I will never be totally happy with it.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

Cammie said:


> When I gave the Oberon cover to my bf, he said that putting his kindle in the cover made him think he was holding and reading from a fine quality leather bound book....like he was holding a treasured tome pulled down from the shelf of an estate private library. I completely agree with him.


I feel this way too. I like the design and craftsmanship of the cover for its own sake, but also because it reflects how I feel about the books I'm putting in it - they're treasured possessions.

I have the style with corners, and if I had to name something I didn't like about my Oberon cover it would be the position of the top left corner strap. When I fold the cover back I like to slide my hand into the pocket to hold it, but that seems to put just enough extra pressure on the strap that it depresses the previous page button. Several others have commented on this in another thread ("corners vs velcro"). For me it's a minor thing but it could be more of an issue for someone else.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


> I have the style with corners, and if I had to name something I didn't like about my Oberon cover it would be the position of the top left corner strap. When I fold the cover back I like to slide my hand into the pocket to hold it, but that seems to put just enough extra pressure on the strap that it depresses the previous page button.


Instead of putting my hand in the pocket behind the Kindle, I put it in the pocket on the other side. Seems to work without putting pressure on the strap to cause the page to turn.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks, I'll experiment with that some more.  I did try that side a few times and I think my problem is that I tend to squeeze the cover between my left thumb and hand, and that's what does it.  My cover is still pretty new so maybe after the leather is broken in (folds back more easily) it won't be an issue.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> I love the look of the Oberon - but didn't like the feel of the wool felt when I folded it back.


A border collie person who doesn't like wool?!? 
I have 2 border collies myself and go to sheepdog trials - as a spectator - every year. There are always craft booths with handmade wool items on site. Border collies and all things sheep-related just seem to go together!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I personally think the Oberon is the top of the line, in terms of quality and beauty.
Made by a small company in California, in small amounts. 

The Stangedogs are very cute,  and well priced at mostly under $30.00. 

And the M-edge, can have a light built in, but there not great quality workmanship.
There most likely made in China.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I personally think the Oberon is the top of the line, in terms of quality and beauty.
> Made by a small company in California, in small amounts.
> 
> The Stangedogs are very cute, and well priced at mostly under $30.00.
> ...


I really don't think there's any need to bash one cover in favor of another. Everyone has their own preferences. My M-edge cover is beautiful and well made.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I really don't think there's any need to bash one cover in favor of another. Everyone has their own preferences. My M-edge cover is beautiful and well made.


Ouch, I'm bleeding......


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> Ouch, I'm bleeding......


What is with the sarcasm? Relax.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well... I was going to sell my Oberon Butterfly cover the day after I got it, but the sale fell through.  My husband was opposed to my selling it and said "Why don't you just fix it like you have almost everything else in this house". ( I am a "little" picky and have to "correct" some things that aren't quite to my liking.) So...I made a pad to cover the wool felt and velcroed it in place.  It not only took care of that pesky wool problem, but also corrected the issue of the cover pushing/resting on the next and previous page buttons on the left of the Kindle.  I am satisfied for now.  I still may have to do some major re-engineering but for now it is acceptable. LOL  ( By the way I got the cover with the corners and I do like the corners.)


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> What is with the sarcasm? Relax.


I was not being sarcastic, I was saying OUCH! In response....


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I disliked the cover that came with my Kindle and immediately began to look for a new cover.  I purchased the M-edge executive cover in red with the e-illuminator light.  I absolutely love my cover.  It is well made, feels good and keeps my Kindle secure.  I especially like the felt lining.

After I purchased the M-edge cover, I "discovered" the Oberon covers.  They are beautiful in design and color.  I am sure they are very well made.  However, I am unable to justify the price when I have a cover that I love.  Someday I may purchase a new cover and when that day comes I will probably choose an Oberon. 

The Strangedog covers are really colorful and cute, but I like the leather as opposed to cloth.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


> A border collie person who doesn't like wool?!?
> I have 2 border collies myself and go to sheepdog trials - as a spectator - every year. There are always craft booths with handmade wool items on site. Border collies and all things sheep-related just seem to go together!


Hah! I am an avid knitter. Does that count? Are your two as manic as mine? Its been a total madhouse at my casa since I rescued mine. But there is wool and there is wool. I prefer the soft stuff..


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> I made a pad to cover the wool felt and velcroed it in place. It not only took care of that pesky wool problem, but also corrected the issue of the cover pushing/resting on the next and previous page buttons on the left of the Kindle. I)


Just curious what you used to cover the felt. Is it staying in place?


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about my Oberon cover is that it doesn't have a Kindle in it yet


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about my Kindle is that it doesn't have an Oberon cover yet.  

(have the money, now waiting for the new designs. . . . .)

Ann


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Just curious what you used to cover the felt. Is it staying in place?


I found some microfiber like fabric with a very thin fine small square quilt to it at Joann's. It is totally smooth and produces and attracts absolutely not lint. I sewed two pieces together and put one layer of thermolam (very thin padding) in the middle. Then I used Velcro ( don't really like Velcro but it seems the best solution) to attach to the inside of the cover. I made sure the adhesive Velcro touched the leather on the inside of the cover so it would stick. I will post a picture of it later because as we know one picture is worth a 1000 words LOL. I am very happy with it especially because it keeps the cover up off the left side of the Kindle.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

If that works well for you (let us know too if the pad makes it more comfortable to hold folded back) - it might entice me to try again.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

The only thing I do not like is that its causing me to spend money....LOL!


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Hah! I am an avid knitter. Does that count? Are your two as manic as mine?


 Absolutely, that counts. and yes, I think manic comes standard w/ BCs, along with obsessive/compulsive. All worth it of of course. One of these days I'll post pics over in the pet thread. Enjoy your rescue pup! (apologies for wandering off topic - couldn't resist saying hey to a fellow border collie person. now back to our regularly scheduled discussion...)



Neversleepsawink;) said:


> The only thing I do not like is that its causing me to spend money....LOL!


yup, and the new designs they're coming out are only going to make that harder to avoid! I know I don't need two but they're all so nice...

Chocochibi, you'll really love yours when it's full of books (aka a Kindle)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I might be able to hold out, I really wanted the humming bird one.


----------

